# Ebonite: is it all like this, or did I get badly made stuff?



## duncsuss (Jan 24, 2013)

I've never used ebonite before yesterday.

When I turned and polished this section, I saw there are little pock-marks in the material ... is it a common thing with ebonite? I've never seen it in pens that other folk have posted, so my first thought was maybe I got a bad rod?

Thanks in advance for any observations/comments/guidance on a source of "flawless" ebonite (if such a thing exists) :biggrin:


----------



## dbledsoe (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks like bad material to me. I have not seen the problem on the ones I have turned.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 24, 2013)

In GENERALITIES:  IF the hole is perfectly round, it is probably an air bubble.

"Defect" is difficult to define----if you got it from Exotics, please let us know, we will replace it free.   Others will argue that a bubble CAN be repaired easily with CA or epoxy that is colored black.  This is true.

Ebonite is now being made in several factories.  Some are considerably more consistent than others.  (But the inconsistent are cheaper, too)

So, check with your supplier and see what they think.

FWIW,
Ed

There is an old joke, "If you want first quality, premium hay it is $5 a bale.  I can sell it to you considerably cheaper after it has been through the horse!!"


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 24, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> So, check with your supplier and see what they think.
> "



Thanks Ed -- I got it from an eBay seller (based in Italy), it was an ordeal I won't be repeating for a whole number of reasons.  

I'm probably on her blacklist too, it was not what you'd call a "satisfying transaction".

Still, now I know where I can get the good stuff :wink:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 24, 2013)

As has been said ebonite comes from several different sources and all sources will at times in the words of my grandson flub-up, If you bought it from one of the suppliers here on the IAP I know we all will be happy to replace it for you. So if it was Classic Nib plese let us know,


 Even with the best and most expensive hay you can get some internal fungus.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks Roy -- no, it was nobody from IAP (at least, I don't think so)


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 24, 2013)

I've had the same experience with this material, but not yet ready to blame the material. I'm thinking I've gotten it too hot while polishing. However, I don't have anymore to work with. If I did, I would do some experimenting. 

Since you DO have more, you might try polishing slower, and avoid it over heating. Just an idea.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 24, 2013)

dalecamino said:


> I've had the same experience with this material, but not yet ready to blame the material. I'm thinking I've gotten it too hot while polishing. However, I don't have anymore to work with. If I did, I would do some experimenting.
> 
> Since you DO have more, you might try polishing slower, and avoid it over heating. Just an idea.



Good observation -- I don't remember if the divots were there before my final polishing. Up till then I'd been wet-sanding, so I'm sure it wouldn't have overheated.

I'll experiment on another piece and report back.

Thanks!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 24, 2013)

Well....after taking a second look at a LARGE picture, I see the pits you are talking about. No... I haven't seen any like that. Sorry, no help here.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 24, 2013)

dalecamino said:


> Well....after taking a second look at a LARGE picture, I see the pits you are talking about. No... I haven't seen any like that. Sorry, no help here.



Thanks for taking a second look. I'll still try that experiment to see what point in the polishing sequence they show up (if they show up on another piece of the rod).


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jan 24, 2013)

You can always use black alumilite rod for a section and not have to spend an arm and a leg like ebonite.....

I do recall some time ago the same problem being mentioned with ebonite. Quality can differ greatly....


----------

